# Now that OFC is gone, who is my luthier in Ottawa?



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I know there are a few repair guys in Ottawa, and I'd feel comfortable having them do work on my electrics, but I've only ever had Brian at OFC work on my acoustics. Since he seems to be "on hiatus", who can I trust for more involved stuff (I have an acoustic that needs some cracks checked out among other things).


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Ian Weston...

http://www.ottawaguitarrepair.com


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Brian is still in business

http://ottawa.craigslist.ca/sks/5237518356.html


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> Brian is still in business
> 
> http://ottawa.craigslist.ca/sks/5237518356.html


Damn...
My google skills are slipping.

Thanks


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Glebe guitar repair. L&M have someone. Not sure if it is a luthier or technician. Fleet has someone who does repairs and setups. I have a freind who had an Explorer setup there and he was very happy with the work.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Will recommend Ian Weston too.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I've had work done on 3 guitars at Lauzon's by their tech. Standard type work but very well done on my les paul standard and custom. I also had a 4 bolt strat body turned to a 3 bolt to accept an original 1975 fender strat neck. The work/setup was exceptional and it still my go to guitar. I believe his name is Ian as well. While they were all electrics, the store is carries a lot of high end accoustics that he would be responsible for as well (Taylor/Martin/Gibson/Collings)

I've also had refinishing work done on a strat neck by Kevin who works out of Steve's Music, he did excellent work as well but I can't speak for any work he does on accoustics. Dave


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Our own ZZTomato (Jerome) Glebe guitar, might be able to help you. Ian Weston is also a great luthier. No experience with Lauzon's tech but he comes highly recommended as they are a Martin, Taylor, Collings etc...dealer.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had work done at Lauzon's, and won't again. Brian is good, Terry at L&M is good, Ian Weston gets great reports, and Kevin McPhail at Steve's is my usual go-to guy.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd also consider Jeff McKay.
https://www.facebook.com/MckayGuitars/


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.xaverguitars.ca/ Gerry's a great guy. He doesn't do repair work, as such, but I figure if he can build 'em, he can fix 'em.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I would wholeheartedly suggest Mike Sankey:
http://www.sankeyguitars.com

hope this help
yours Bojan


----------

